# Walther stuff for sale I found online



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Came across some stuff some of U walther guys might be interested in. Not all is for P99. Other Walther items as well..
*
Now, I have no connection w/ any of the sellers....*

P38 Take down manual:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TAKEDOWN-MANUAL...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ106973QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Walther Red/Green Dot Scope:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Walther-30m...65QQihZ008QQcategoryZ7307QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PPK Take Down Manual:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Walther-PPK-Sem...QQihZ012QQcategoryZ106973QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Know Your P38 Manual:
http://cgi.ebay.com/KNOW-YOUR-WALTH...6QQihZ001QQcategoryZ71134QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Clock w/ Walther Logo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Walther-Firearm...0QQihZ006QQcategoryZ36258QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Walther Flashlight (I'd buy this if not for the $14 Shipping):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Walther-Lamp-Ta...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ106974QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi Viz P99 Front Sight:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HiViz-Sight-Wal...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ36258QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Lighted Walther Sign:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Walther-PPK-Fir...9QQihZ006QQcategoryZ36258QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Walther P22 Laser:
http://cgi.ebay.com/WALTHER-P22-LAS...3QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66827QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

